# Gulf ''NIGHT'' fishing report BIG Snappers



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Before going to the kayak clinic at hot spots I talk to Mark ‘’need2fish’’ about everyone that will be going to 3 mile bridge to fish at night after the clinic. Mark and I wanted to do something different so we looked at the forecast and the conditions to go out in the gulf at night was perfect. So after the clinic we make the drive unload the yaks and launch when the sun is starting to go down. With a full moon glairing down on us and no wind or waves we get to a spot and I drop down and get a hit right away then on the next drop I am on got the fish up 25 ½ inch snapper. Next drop I am on again got a 23 1/2 snapper. I am thinking this is going to be a good night! Next drop fish on again and out of no where my bottom reel just completely locks up on me the reel is toast and all I have left is a big king setup to try to bottom fish with which didn’t work out so well. Mark comes over drops down and he says fish on and he gets his fish up 27 inch snapper! He hooks up again after that and I am just setting back happy as can be watching my kayak wars team mate fighting these big snapper. He got that fish in 25 inches and ends up with another 26 inch snapper and three more around 20 inches before the nights end. We had a really great time being out there but if your new to yak fishing I would not recommend going out there at night. If you’re a season vet I would always take at least one person with you and stay around each other the whole time and make sure the conditions are perfect to go out in.









my 25 1/2









my 23 1/2









Marks 27''









Marks 25''









Marks 26''


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice snapper. Congrats on a fine catch of them.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

Tasty looking Snappers boss. Watch that circle hook in the last picture! 

I'm a shallow water 'Yakker at best; I applaud your skill for going out at night.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Nice Brandon well should arrange a night trip I need someone with some skill to show me the ropes of bottom fishing from a yak!

Chase


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Ha, I get he pucker factor just paddling a shark bait past the bar at night...props for pulling that off!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Weather was perfect and the bite was hot for a pretty good time. Makes August almost pleasant.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

aweseome work guys, ive been thinking bout doing some night fishing and sat was perfect for it with the full moon!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

That is awesome I wannado some night yakn n the gulf


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Nice fish! I think I'd at least wait til snapper season opens again before I ever thought about going out there at night. That definetly takes some ballz.

Where you guys fishing Destin or Pensacola?


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Yall are crazy! Those are some nice snappers though - congrats!


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

:clapping::clapping::clapping::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

Holy crap guys that's badass!!! I've been wanting to do that for a while but never worked myself up to do it!

Alex


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Couple of brave dudes right there... and it looks like you were properly rewarded. Nice pics


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

How do you light to avoid boats? 
Congrats on some nice fish!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Nicely done - except that the cat is let outa the bag - now in the ful moon I'll have company! it is a blast - just watch the wx for the right conditions - also a tip - head out 1-2 days before full moon that way it's up prior to night fall - lotsa light throughout the trip and they are hitting well as the light comes up.

As for boats, I take a green laser I got in Afghan that CUTS a strip to light out a couple miles - if a boat is coming on plane within 1/4 mile I hit it with that and hail on 16. Gotta have the 360d white light as well.

Great job,
Stressless


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks Brandon and Mark for stopping by on your way over as I was packing up my last items for the TN move! I REALLY wanted to go with you guys, and you obviously had a successful outing but that is normal for team Neptune! LOL 

I will miss fishing each week with you guys, but hope to make it back down there in the near future. The Destin area is about as good as it gets for offshore kayak fishing and I am certainly going to miss it!


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

Could you tell me, how far out are these near shore reefs? Ever get any grouper on them? Thank you.


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

navkingfisher said:


> Could you tell me, how far out are these near shore reefs? Ever get any grouper on them? Thank you.


Most are 1 to 2 miles out and I have caught plenty of grouper including keeper sizes of off them.


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

what kind of lighting do ya'll have on your yaks ? :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

FishGolfDrink said:


> Couple of brave dudes right there... and it looks like you were properly rewarded. Nice pics


*Pleae explain why this is so brave. I've yaked out to drop shark bait many times at night and never thought of myself as brave for doing it. If the conditions are good and you have the proper equiptment all should be well.*

*Great job on the Snapper guys, looks like alot of fun. Too bad they went back, or did they? *


----------

